# Catahoula pups for sale in Kansas



## TedH71

$200. The pups with white are going to be $230 due to them getting BAER tested and if they pass (they should), they will be placed for sale. Here is what you get from me if you purchase a pup:

$200. After 10 weeks, it goes up due to additional immunization costs. What comes with the pup is

Deworming med
Distemper/Parvo shots
Heartworm/Flea preventative

The 2 pups that are called white leopards or excessive whites will be having a BAER test which is a hearing test when they're old enough (35 days old). Kansas does not offer this test anywhere in the state so I am having to go to Oklahoma around 3 hours away one way to get them tested. So round trip is going to be between 6-8 hours. The cost will be added to the puppy price. $230 for the white leopards.

An average catahoula pup price is usually $400-$800 per pup hence my pup price is a working person's price.

Microchip is an additional fee. I did not inquire on the cost because not every puppy buyer wants their pup microchipped. I am pretty sure the cost is between $40-$50. Let me know if you want your pup microchipped and the cost will be added to the price of the puppy. I will also have proof of the price of the microchip on the immunization papers.

Free delivery (within reasonable driving distance. At this time, it is up to 200 miles out of Kansas. I may be going to Oklahoma and Texas (where some family members/friends reside)). I may consider driving all over Arkansas since I like the state!

NALC puppy papers. I am working on getting Sookie's UKC registration papers. Frankie already is dual registered. UKC has far more shows/events than NALC which is why I'm getting their papers in both registries. My goal is to obtain the puppies' UKC papers as well and if you are interested, all you have to do is contact me and you'll get the puppy papers for free! When reserving a puppy, please indicate to me whether you want the additional UKC papers or not. That way when time comes to order the papers, I won't need to order so many or order for all 14!

The pups will be kid tested and used to young children since I have two who are always checking out the pups. The pups will be socialized to humans.

I have PayPal and it's best to send payments via PayPal. I do take money orders and cash (within reason).

Contact me if you want to reserve a puppy. They will be available for reserving at 4 weeks. The white leopards are on hold until they have had their hearing tests done. I will work with you on that.

Once the puppies go past 8 weeks of age...then they go in for a 2nd series of shots, the price will go up to reflect the cost. So get 'em while they're 8 weeks of age and save yourself money. They were born on August 23rd so they're 5 weeks old now. Will be ready to go at 8 weeks. 

If you have Facebook, you can see them here:https://www.facebook.com/Catahoula14?ref=aymt_homepage_panel


----------



## TedH71

Pictures included. At 3 weeks of age. They're a lot bigger now!


----------



## mnn2501

Having gotten a Catahoula pup last winter. These are extremely high energy dogs needing *lots *of exercise.
They are great dogs though.


----------



## TedH71

True but they do chill out a bit once they're fully grown. Usually after 3 to 4 years of age. They have really good learning skills and once they know something, it's set in for life.


----------



## mnn2501

Yeah, she's 10 months now and much easier to work with -- very smart dog too, but she still needs lots of exercise. This breed is not a couch potato type dog, its a working breed.


----------



## TedH71

She will be more calmer the older she gets but they all do need exercise. My male works hogs. The female works blood trails and I am planning on putting her on hogs and cattle later this year.


----------



## TedH71

3 pups left. One is pretty calm. The two others are typical energetic catahoulas. All are females.


----------



## TedH71

2 pups left. One blue leopard with one glass eye. One red leopard with one glass eye and one glass eye with partial yellow crack. Both females. Price has gone up due to 2nd set of immunization shots from the vet. Price is now $250. Their NALC papers are in.


----------



## TedH71

The two pups available. Both females.


----------



## Allen W

If I didn't have two young dogs here now I would be tempted.


----------



## TedH71

Update: One female left. Up to date on all shots and will be getting rabies shots in less than a week. Crate trained and with very little work, will be easily housebroken (we're remodeling the house so the pups (I kept 2 and a 3rd one is going to her new home in a week and we have the 4th for sale) aren't technically allowed to roam the house just yet. Ginger's photo album is here:https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.870203766400954.1073741847.867670783320919&type=3 

One of her siblings already works cows at nearly 5 months of age:https://www.facebook.com/Catahoula14/videos/vb.867670783320919/936790639742266/?type=2&theater

Father works hogs. Both parents will be introduced to cattle before long. All pups were raised around my kids so they love children.


----------

